# Tusc River HAWG Smallie 5-10-13



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Had another good day on the Tusc River today, landed 6 rockbass and 4 smallmouth bass....a 12.....14.....a 15 1/2 and a 21 inch HAWG SMALLIE !!!! All on tube baits dragged along bottom near wood and rock structure.


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

nice smallie, gotta love the tubes


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Nice smallie, you should move to Baltic with a hat like that! haha


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Excellent river smallie! I don't like to sound like a nag, but you shouldn't torque it's jaw for the gangsta photo op like that.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

streamstalker said:


> Excellent river smallie! I don't like to sound like a nag, but you shouldn't torque it's jaw for the gangsta photo op like that.


agreed. that can break the cartilage and basically kill the fish. nice catch though.


----------

